# Bald neuer 3D-Film aus deutschen Landen



## Nina (10. Juni 2004)

Hallo 3D-ler 

Ich wußte nicht genau wo ich es posten soll..und da ich gestern durch einen Fernsehbericht nochmal darauf aufmerksam gemacht wurde...wollte ich mal was loswerden:

Nachdem "Back to Gaya" ja nun anscheinend doch nicht mit dem erwünschten Erfolg an den deutschen Kinokassen gesegnet war, steht bald ein neuer animierter 3D-Film an, der wie ich finde, in Sachen Realismus durchaus mit Final Fantasy mithalten kann, (zumindest danach was ich an kurzen Ausschnitten schon gesehen habe) 
Und ...was mich natürlich besonders freut, wieder aus Hannover  (Jahaaa..wir mutieren zu Europas 3D-Hollywood  ich wohne doch richtig, na gut, ich übertreibe vielleicht ein wenig )

Der Film ist auf den Namen *Soul Fire* getauft und der komplette Trailer soll noch diesen Monat rauskommen. 

Aber im Showreel der Firma kann man schon einige Ausschnitte bestaunen.
(Obwohl ich ihnen ja eigentlich nicht verzeihe das sie auch diese schrecklichen Dancefloor-Gnome animiert haben, deren Namen mir jetzt nichtmehr einfällt )

Also, wer gucken will hier die HP:

*SoulPix* 

Liebe Grüße
Nina


----------



## da_Dj (10. Juni 2004)

Mensch, das sieht ja schon mal gar nicht schlecht aus. Von Back to Gaya war ich eh ein wenig enttäuscht, da die Welt an sich zwar ganz gut war, die Charaktere aber zu "Comichaft" rüberkamen. Hoffe der Film hier wird besser. [Wings of Time sieht auch richtig gut aus]


----------



## ShadowMan (10. Juni 2004)

Hi ihr beiden 

Ich fand Back to Gaya auch irgendwie enttäuschend. Die Welt war zwar wirklich gut und die Figuren usw. fand ich auch gar ned so schlecht, nur ich hatte erwartet das es in Richtung Pixarfilm geht bei dem ein Lacher dem anderen folgt. 
Nur irgendwie musste ich kein einziges Mal lachen  

Na egal...aber ich glaub Ende des Jahres kommt auch wieder ein neuer von Pixar oder?! Hab nur dummerweise den Namen vergessen 

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## Nina (10. Juni 2004)

Auch nochmal Hi ihr zwei 

ging mir auch so mit Back to Gaya, wenn die Story mau is, dann bringt es halt nix, ziemlich schade.

An den Figuren hat mich auch was gestört, nichtmal so der Comic-Look, aber  diese "realistischen" Haare. Ich find das passt immer nich. Entweder realistisch und dann auch realistische Haare, oder aber Comic und halt auch dazu passende Haare. Ich hab immer die Krise gekriegt wenn die da heroisch im Wind standen und in Slo-Mo die super aufwendigen Haare rumwehten. Das klang gleich so nach: "Boa guckt ma was wir für tolle Haare rendern können" 

LG
Nina


----------



## ShadowMan (10. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von neotokyo _
> *Ich find das passt immer nich. *



Ja was denn nu?! *gg*

Aber hast schon Recht...Wenn dann sollte es auch passen. Ich glaub ich schau mir gleich nochmal Final Fantasy an...weiss gar ned mehr worum es da ging und grafisch war der damals einsame Spitze


----------



## Carndret (10. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ShadowMan _
> *Na egal...aber ich glaub Ende des Jahres kommt auch wieder ein neuer von Pixar oder?! Hab nur dummerweise den Namen vergessen
> *


Meintest du The Incredibles? 
Da ist schon der Trailer richtig lustig und er muss nicht mal realistisch aussehen. Ist nämlich auch in einem Comicstil - aber wahrscheinlich wieder so lustig wie alle Pixar Filme.

Die beiden Projekte von SoulPix sehen aber mal richtig gut aus. Ist schön, wenn so etwas auch mal aus Deutschland kommt. Ich hoffe nur die Story ist gut genug aufgebaut. Ich bin echt mal auf den Trailer gespannt. Vom grafischen müssen sie sich ja sicher nicht verstecken, aber mal abwarten...


----------



## ShadowMan (10. Juni 2004)

Ja genau Carndret 

Hatte demletzt eine Vorschau zu einem Spiel gesehn das den selben Namen hat und da wurde gesagt das es das Spiel zum gleichnamigen Pixarfilm ist. 
Werd mir aber gleich auf jeden Fall mal den Trailer anschaun!


----------



## da_Dj (10. Juni 2004)

Final Fantasy hab ich mir letzte Woche angetan, da hat ich auch schon alles vergessen was ich einst im Kino sah. Die Grafik war schon nicht schlecht, aber unsere Jungs aus good ol' germany werden das doch wohl toppen können =] Also was ich bisher gesehen habe gefällt mir teilweise richtig gut von der Grafik her.


----------



## ShadowMan (10. Juni 2004)

Der neue Pixar wird verdammt geil...

Schaut euch auch mal die Trailer auf http://www.pixar.com an...einfach klasse 

Jedoch muss ich ehrlich sagen, dass bis jetzt nichts und niemand Scrat von Ice Age schlagen konnte...über das Vieh würd ich gern nen ganzen Film schaun. Einfach nur genial, oder was meint ihr?!

LG


----------



## da_Dj (10. Juni 2004)

Es gibt nen Kurzfilm mit dem kleinen Nager aus Ice Age. Und der ist verdammt gut. Da "streitet" er mit einem Farbigen [Maximal pigmentiert, falls farbig politisch nicht korrekt genug ist  ] Ka wo ich das mal her hatte, aber es ist sowas von gut, werde mal schauen ob den link nochmal finde.

Ice Age war/ist sowieso einer der besten (Animations)Filme die es gibt, nebens Monster AG 

*Edit*  Gefunden  http://indigen.free.fr/data/indigendivx.avi


----------



## Nina (10. Juni 2004)

Hi,

wo ihr gerade bei Pixarkurzfilmen seid: 
Ich hab vor nem Kinofilm mal so einen mit ein paar Vögeln auf ner Stromleitung gesehen, den fand ich so irre komisch. Leider weiß ich nichtmehr wie er hieß oder wo er zu finden wäre  Kennt jemand von euch den zufällig?

Menno, den Trailer für den neuen Pixar will ich auch gucken, aber das kann ich hier mit dem 56k Modem vergessen *narf* 

Liebe Grüße
Nina


----------



## ShadowMan (11. Juni 2004)

Hi Nina!

Ich hab den Film mit den Vögeln  Ich glaub der war auf der DVD von MonsterAG! Weil Pixar steckt ja immer einen kleinen Film auf die DVD dabei.

Der bei Findet Nemo ist übrigens auch klasse...kannst übrigens nen kurzen Ausschnitt davon auf http://www.pixar.com sehen.

LG, 
Shadow ;-]


----------



## nipheon (11. Juni 2004)

"for the birds" heisst der kurzfilm mit den vögeln.


----------

